# Anyone feed pegasus nuts ?????????



## kezimac (7 March 2011)

If so can you tell me the ingredients - are they cereal free - what are the list of ingredients and also what starch level as well as need something with low starch - currently on spillers but looking for cheaper alternative

thanks


----------



## PennyJ (7 March 2011)

I was under the impression that they are "B grade" spillers horse and pony nuts, a bit like horse carrots are B grade carrots.  I worked on yard a few years back where all the horses were fed a mixture of pegasus nuts, blue chip and standard sugar beet, plus plenty of good haylage.  They all looked absolutely fantastic, so they can't be too bad.


----------



## misterjinglejay (7 March 2011)

I agree with PennyJ; I used to feed Mister Jay on them and he looked great.


----------



## kezimac (8 March 2011)

bump? - anyone else know starch level or ingredients
thanks


----------



## PennyJ (8 March 2011)

I would suggest you phone the Spillers help line.


----------



## deicinmerlyn (8 March 2011)

Typical analysis: Protein 9, Oil 4, Fibre 17, Ash 10, Vitamin A 8,000 iu/kg, Vit D3 1,000 iu/kg, Vit E 75 iu/kg, Copper 22 mg/kg, Selenium 0.2 mg/kg


----------



## Miss p (22 November 2011)

What will tend to be in the pegasus nuts is any ingredient that isnt expensive at the moment, feed firms juggle ingredients to keep the price down on the economy ranges. The most expensive ingredients are vitamins and minerals, if you studied the recommended feeding guide on the economy brands it would most likely be a higher intake rate than the branded equivalent therefore actually not costing you anyless. But thats if you work to the feeding rate, the majority of people don't and just want a handful to put in the bucket.  The horses that were on the pegasus and blue chip, im not surprised they did well, but I doubt it was down to the pegasus nuts. Economy feeds have their place in the market but are what they are.


----------



## MyBoyChe (22 November 2011)

Im almost certain that they are Spillers Horse & Pony in a non branded bag (they certainly used to be).  I think you are paying less because they dont come with all the Spillers info and helpline stuff on the bag.  My TB has a scoop a day in his treat ball as a mid afternoon snack, keeps him occupied until I get there later with his tea and because they are cheaper I dont stress if he loses a few in the straw


----------



## wench (22 November 2011)

They are good and cheap


----------



## Arizahn (22 November 2011)

My Arab loves them. She gets equal parts Pegasus chaff, Pegasus nuts and Pegasus mix for her hard feed ration. (She likes the variety; keeps her busy.) The rest of her daily intake is hay and ad lib grazing. And carrots of course.
She is in very good condition and has plenty of energy without being fizzy. 

NB - I plan to add a balancer and hoof supplement to allow for the quality of grazing being affected by the winter months.


----------

